# بعد اذنك رشح موضوع



## روزي86 (3 مارس 2011)

*طبعا معظمنا بيدخل القسم الترفيهي*




* باختصار *

* فى مواضيع كتيرة ممكن حد فينا بالصدفة يقرأه *


* فى القسم الترفيهي وبرغم من ان الموضوع ممكن يكون تحفة *



* بس ما يحظاش بنسبة مشاهدة عالية *



* من هنا خطرت لى فكرة 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*






* ليه ما نجمعش هنا فى الموضوع ده *


* لينكات لمواضيع حلوة ممكن نكون قرينها في القسم الترفيهي*


* وتكون تستحق المشاهدة*

* ونعمل  ترشيح لاحسن موضوع خلال اسبوع يعني كل اسبوع هنجمع المواضيع الجديدة اللي نزلت واللي عجبتنا وهكتب اسم الموضوع واسم صاحب الموضوع*

*ومن خلال ترشيحاتكم هنعرف مين الفائز وهيكون ليه تصميم هدية وتهنئة في قسم التهاني*

*شايفه ان الفكره دي هتشجع الاعضاء علي اختيار انسب واجمد المواضيع للحصول علي مراكز متقدمه *




* لو عجبتكم الفكرة *



* هنبدأ لو ما عجبتكمش خلاص 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





* بس رجااااااء *

* الدقة فى اختيار المواضيع المرشحة *

*ملحوظه: عدد المواضيع هيكون 3 وهيتم ترتبهم علي حسب عدد الاصوات يعني مين مركز 1 ومين2 وهكذا*


بتمني الفكره تعجبكم ويكون في نشاط اكتر ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 مارس 2011)

*فكرة حلوة يا قمر*
*بس يااااااااااااااربي علي التقليد ههههههههه*
*وابقي بقا اعملي استطلاع عشان تصويت يالهووووووووووووووووووووووي هههههههه*​


----------



## روزي86 (3 مارس 2011)

​


+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *فكرة حلوة يا قمر*
> *بس يااااااااااااااربي علي التقليد ههههههههه*
> *وابقي بقا اعملي استطلاع عشان تصويت يالهووووووووووووووووووووووي هههههههه*
> ​





هههههههه لالالالالا مش تقليد ولا حاجه

ومش بحب موضوع الاستطلاع هههههههههه كده اسهل بكتير وتغيير

وميرسي لمرورك الجميل​


----------



## +Sameh+ (3 مارس 2011)

* هنبدأ لو ما عجبتكمش خلاص 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



لا طبعا عجبتنا ونقدر نقول حاجه غير كدا:smile02
دايما افكارك مميزه
وانشاء الرب هبدأ احط مواضيع بس يارب اكون من الفايزين:ura1:
ويكون فى عــــدل فى اختيار المواضيع
لو غير كدا هنعمل مظاهره ونرحلك هههههههه
شكرا للفكره المميزه
ربنا يبارك خدمتك
*​


----------



## besm alslib (3 مارس 2011)

*فكرررة حلوووة زي اللي اقتراحتها *

*بس يا خساره مليش مواضيع هنا تنفع تترشح ههههههههه*

*بعدين ايه الدكتاتوريه دي من اولها مفيش استطلاع عارفه بفكر اعمل عليكي ثوره ونطلع مظاهرات بقى وانتي عارفه ههههههههههه*​


----------



## روزي86 (3 مارس 2011)

Hero_M.G قال:


> * هنبدأ لو ما عجبتكمش خلاص
> 
> 
> 
> ...




هههههههههه ربنا يخليك يا هيرو

لالالالالا مش تقلق هيكون في عدل في اختيار المواضيع 

وفي انتظار مواضيعك الجديدة يا باشا


----------



## روزي86 (3 مارس 2011)

besm alslib قال:


> *فكرررة حلوووة زي اللي اقتراحتها *​
> ​
> *بس يا خساره مليش مواضيع هنا تنفع تترشح ههههههههه*​
> ​
> *بعدين ايه الدكتاتوريه دي من اولها مفيش استطلاع عارفه بفكر اعمل عليكي ثوره ونطلع مظاهرات بقى وانتي عارفه ههههههههههه*​




ههههههههه لالالالالالا مش تعملوا ثورة ولا حاجه هو انا اقدر 

عموما من عنيا يا قمر لو عايزين استطلاع اوك

انتي تؤمري يا حبي​


----------



## besm alslib (3 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههه لالالالالالا مش تعملوا ثورة ولا حاجه هو انا اقدر ​
> عموما من عنيا يا قمر لو عايزين استطلاع اوك​
> انتي تؤمري يا حبي​


 

*ياااا لهوووووي يما انا بهزر يا بنتي هتخليني اعيييييييط :a82:*​


----------



## روزي86 (3 مارس 2011)

besm alslib قال:


> *ياااا لهوووووي يما انا بهزر يا بنتي هتخليني اعيييييييط :a82:*​




ههههههههههه ليه بس يا حبي

انا مقدرش علي زعلك

خلاص مش هعمل استطلاع هههههههههه حيرتيني هعضك بعد كده ههههههههههه​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههه لالالالالا مش تقليد ولا حاجه
> 
> ومش بحب موضوع الاستطلاع هههههههههه كده اسهل بكتير وتغيير
> 
> وميرسي لمرورك الجميل​


*وانا قولت استطلعي احسنلك:t32:*​


----------



## besm alslib (3 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه ليه بس يا حبي​
> انا مقدرش علي زعلك​
> خلاص مش هعمل استطلاع هههههههههه حيرتيني هعضك بعد كده ههههههههههه​


 

*هو بقى فيها عض كمان يعني دكتاتوريه وبتهددي ههههههههههههه:budo:*​


----------



## روزي86 (3 مارس 2011)

​


+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *وانا قولت استطلعي احسنلك:t32:*
> ​





اووووك يا هانم حاتر

ربنا علي المفتري هههههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (3 مارس 2011)

besm alslib قال:


> *هو بقى فيها عض كمان يعني دكتاتوريه وبتهددي ههههههههههههه:budo:*​




ههههههههههه لالالالالا سحبتها سحبتها

شكلك مسلحه ههههههههههه:beee:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> اووووك يا هانم حاتر
> 
> ربنا علي المفتري هههههههههه​


*ايوة كده ناس مش تيجي غير بالعين الحمرا:smil15:* ​


----------



## روزي86 (3 مارس 2011)

​


+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ايوة كده ناس مش تيجي غير بالعين الحمرا:smil15:*
> ​





هههههههههههه ولا الخضرا حتي

ولا يهمني ههههههههههه:t26:​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه ولا الخضرا حتي​
> ولا يهمني ههههههههههه:t26:​


 
مالنا بالخضرا دلوقتى leasantr
ههههههههههه ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 مارس 2011)

جميل يا روزى 
فعلا القسم محتاج نشاط 
واعتقد ان فى ناس بتحب موضوع الترشيحات ده :beee:
وهيساعد على النشاط​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه ولا الخضرا حتي
> 
> ولا يهمني ههههههههههه:t26:​


*ههههههههههههه*
*بت اتلمي:t32:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 مارس 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> مالنا بالخضرا دلوقتى leasantr
> ههههههههههه ​


*شكلها مفتقداه يا كوكو:t30:*​


----------



## روزي86 (3 مارس 2011)

​


KOKOMAN قال:


> مالنا بالخضرا دلوقتى leasantr
> ههههههههههه
> ​





ههههههههههههه

اهاااااااا جيت علي الجرح

هي صحيح لسه ماستوتش ههههههههههههه:beee:​


----------



## روزي86 (3 مارس 2011)

​


KOKOMAN قال:


> جميل يا روزى
> فعلا القسم محتاج نشاط
> واعتقد ان فى ناس بتحب موضوع الترشيحات ده :beee:
> وهيساعد على النشاط
> ​





هههههههههه ميرسي ليك يا كوكو

بس بتطلع لسانك ليش يا واد ههههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (3 مارس 2011)

​


+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههه*
> *بت اتلمي:t32:*
> ​





لا بقي 

بس هه هههههههههه:smil15:​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه​
> اهاااااااا جيت علي الجرح​
> هي صحيح لسه ماستوتش ههههههههههههه:beee:​


 
ههههههههه 
مش اى حد يستوى :yahoo:​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه ميرسي ليك يا كوكو​
> بس بتطلع لسانك ليش يا واد ههههههههه​


 
للتشجيع 30:
هههههههههه ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 مارس 2011)

بلاش رغى علشان الموضوع مايبوظش :smil16:​


----------



## روزي86 (3 مارس 2011)

ههههههههه ماشي يا باشا


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 مارس 2011)

جامد ده 

مجرد كاركاتير​


----------



## روزي86 (3 مارس 2011)

تمام يا كوكو

وادي اول موضوع تم ترشيحه​


----------



## tasoni queena (3 مارس 2011)

فكرة حلوة اوووى يا روزى

وفعلا هتشجع الاعضاء

شكرا ليكى


----------



## روزي86 (3 مارس 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> فكرة حلوة اوووى يا روزى
> 
> وفعلا هتشجع الاعضاء
> 
> شكرا ليكى




نورتي يا قمر

يلا بقي اختاري موضوع


----------



## روزي86 (3 مارس 2011)

اوباما بعد القاء خطابه

ضحكني اوي اوي المشهد ده هههههه​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> لا بقي
> 
> بس هه هههههههههه:smil15:​


*هششششششش بقا بوظتي موضوع:beee:*​


----------



## grges monir (3 مارس 2011)

*فى البداية انا معترض
على اية مش اعرف اعتراض وخلاص هههههه
مصر كلها معترضة اليومين دول لازم نشارك هنا باعتراض وخلاص
ولا اقولك اديكى فرصة يمكن الموضوع ينجح وهنا بقى الاغتراض الحقيقى
حسد وحقد بقى تقولى اية ههههه
*


----------



## روزي86 (3 مارس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هششششششش بقا بوظتي موضوع:beee:*​




هههههههههه

طب يلا رشحي موضوع


----------



## روزي86 (3 مارس 2011)

grges monir قال:


> *فى البداية انا معترض
> على اية مش اعرف اعتراض وخلاص هههههه
> مصر كلها معترضة اليومين دول لازم نشارك هنا باعتراض وخلاص
> ولا اقولك اديكى فرصة يمكن الموضوع ينجح وهنا بقى الاغتراض الحقيقى
> ...




ههههههههههه طب ليه الاعتراض يا جرجس

يلا بلاش دلع رشح معانا الموضوع اللي عجبك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 مارس 2011)

هتضحك من قبل ما تدخل
انا رشحت ده​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه
> 
> طب يلا رشحي موضوع


*تم يا فندم:t4:*​


----------



## روزي86 (3 مارس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> هتضحك من قبل ما تدخل
> انا رشحت ده​




ميرسي يا روكا

تمام كده


----------



## vetaa (3 مارس 2011)

*الفكرة جميله وبتمنى تستمر
برافو عليكى يا روزى
بس للاسف مش متابعه انا الترفيهى قوى
ولو ان اختى فيه يعنى هههه

بس جامد
ويستحق التقييم
*​


----------



## روزي86 (3 مارس 2011)

ميرسي ليكي حبيبتي وميرسي للتقييم

انتي منورانا في اي وقت


----------



## magedrn (3 مارس 2011)

من غير تفكير اكيد فكرة حلوة طالما من روزى 
متابع لما نشوف مي هايترشح تانى للمواضيع


----------



## روزي86 (4 مارس 2011)

magedrn قال:


> من غير تفكير اكيد فكرة حلوة طالما من روزى
> متابع لما نشوف مي هايترشح تانى للمواضيع




ميرسي ليك يا ماجد

نورتني


----------



## روزي86 (4 مارس 2011)

للتسهيل سيتم هنا في هذا الموضوع

كتابة المواضيع الجديدة اللي نزلت 

وفي نهاية الاسبوع سيتم اختيار ثلاثة من هذه المواضيع لكي تتم المنافسة ومعرفة من الفائز

سلام ونعمة
​


----------



## marcelino (4 مارس 2011)

*الفائز هايطلع بمصلحه يعنى

ولا هنكسب صلاة النبى بس 
*​


----------



## روزي86 (4 مارس 2011)

هههههههههه 

هيطلع بتصميم وموضوع تهنئة بالفوز

ها ينفع والا لا ههههههه​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (4 مارس 2011)

فكرة رااااااااائعة كالعادة يا قمر
اكيد متاااابعة .....​


----------



## روزي86 (4 مارس 2011)

ميرسي ليكي يا قمر

نورتي


----------



## انريكي (4 مارس 2011)

موضوع بجد نحفة 

بس لو روكا تخرج ايكون احلى من كدة بي كتير ههههههههههههههههه

يلا هش يقايا روكا :smil15::smil15::smil15:

 اختي روزي لو عاوزة مساعدة في اي حاجة انا موجود


----------



## dodo jojo (4 مارس 2011)

*فكره لذيذه اوى اوى اوى اوى؟؟ياروزى بجد مشكوره لتشجيعك لاعضاء قسمك..شكرا وهحاول اشارك بمواضيع ويارب امون من الفائزين..شكرا روزى تقييم ليكى.*


----------



## روزي86 (4 مارس 2011)

انريكي قال:


> موضوع بجد نحفة
> 
> بس لو روكا تخرج ايكون احلى من كدة بي كتير ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...




ههههههههههه

ربنا يخليك يا انريكي

طبيعي انت تنور في اي وقت يا باشا


----------



## روزي86 (4 مارس 2011)

dodo jojo قال:


> *فكره لذيذه اوى اوى اوى اوى؟؟ياروزى بجد مشكوره لتشجيعك لاعضاء قسمك..شكرا وهحاول اشارك بمواضيع ويارب امون من الفائزين..شكرا روزى تقييم ليكى.*


 

ميرسي خالص يا دودو علي كلامك الجميل زيك

وفي انتظار كل جديد ليك في القسم الترفيهي

وميرسي للتقييم الجميل


----------



## مريم12 (5 مارس 2011)

*فكرة حلوة جدااا يا روزى 
ربنا يعوض تعبك
و ميرررسى انى موضوعى عجبكم
و يارب الفكرة تعجب باقى الاعضاء​*


----------



## روزي86 (5 مارس 2011)

مريم12 قال:


> *فكرة حلوة جدااا يا روزى ​*
> _*ربنا يعوض تعبك*_
> _*و ميرررسى انى موضوعى عجبكم*_
> 
> _*و يارب الفكرة تعجب باقى الاعضاء*_​






ميرسي ليكي حبيبتي

نورتي

وي لا في انتظار مواضيعك الجديدة كالعادة​


----------



## روزي86 (6 مارس 2011)

ارشح موضوع مارسلينو

اقوي 68 خضة بالعالم


و استاذ النهيسي

اسرع عملية سرقة

و بسم الصليب
بالصور ثورة الكاريكاتير

كوكو مان

ضحكني شكرا(الجزء الثالث)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=168928ونونوس

لارضاء الثوار

و bob
نكت جديدة عن الثورة

عدد المواضيع 6 

سيتم اختيار 3 مواضيع للدخول في المنافسة ومعرفة الموضوع الفائز بأجمد تصميم 

منتظرة ترشحاتكم
​


----------



## أنجيلا (6 مارس 2011)

جميلة الفكرة روزي
 الله يبارك مجهودك


----------



## روزي86 (6 مارس 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> جميلة الفكرة روزي
> الله يبارك مجهودك




ميرسي ليكي يا قمر

بس يلا اختاري موضوع


----------



## روزي86 (6 مارس 2011)

ارشح موضوع مارسلينو

 اقوي 68 خضة بالعالم

ده انا هختاره يدخل في السباق

يلا فاضل موضوعين كمان​


----------



## bob (6 مارس 2011)

*ميرسي ليكي روزي علي الفكرة الحلوة دي
و ميرسي علي وضع موضوعي ضمن ال 6 مواضيع *


----------



## روزي86 (6 مارس 2011)

bob قال:


> *ميرسي ليكي روزي علي الفكرة الحلوة دي
> و ميرسي علي وضع موضوعي ضمن ال 6 مواضيع *




ميرسي ليك يا بوب ومنتظرة منك المزيد


----------



## النهيسى (6 مارس 2011)

ارشح موضوع مارسلينو
اقوي 68 خضة بالعالم​


----------



## marcelino (6 مارس 2011)

*ارشح موضوع نكت جديده عن الثورة*

*واسهل عمليه سرقه*​


----------



## روزي86 (6 مارس 2011)

اووووووك يا ميلو ميرسي ليك


----------



## bob (6 مارس 2011)

*انا حرشح  فيلم الموسم 68 خضة بالعالم اخراج مارشلينو*
*والقبض علي اسرع عملة سرقة بقيادة العقيد استاذنا النهيسي*


----------



## روزي86 (6 مارس 2011)

bob قال:


> *انا حرشح  فيلم الموسم 68 خضة بالعالم اخراج مارشلينو*
> *والقبض علي اسرع عملة سرقة بقيادة العقيد استاذنا النهيسي*




ههههههههههههه

ميرسي ليك يا بوب علي مشاركتك الجميلة دي


----------



## kalimooo (6 مارس 2011)

ونونوس

لارضاء الثوار


----------



## govany shenoda (6 مارس 2011)

انا ارشح موضوع اقوي 68 خضه في العالم مارسلينو

 بلصور ثوره الكاريكاتير ل بسم الصليب

 نكت جديده عن الثوره ل بوب



موضوعاتك تحفه كالعاده روزي
الرب يبارك مجهودك


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 مارس 2011)

​

اقوي 68 خضة بالعالم​


----------



## bilseka (6 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> *طبعا معظمنا بيدخل القسم الترفيهي*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



فكرة تحفة
بجد انا عايز احييكي على افكارك المتجددة


----------



## انريكي (6 مارس 2011)

انا ارشح 

اسرع عملية سرقة

موضوع تحفة روزي

الرب يباركك


----------



## روزي86 (6 مارس 2011)

كليمو قال:


> ونونوس
> 
> لارضاء الثوار


 

ميرس ليك يا كليمو

نورت


----------



## روزي86 (6 مارس 2011)

govany shenoda قال:


> انا ارشح موضوع اقوي 68 خضه في العالم مارسلينو
> 
> بلصور ثوره الكاريكاتير ل بسم الصليب
> 
> ...


 

ربنا يخليكي حبيبتي

نورتيني


----------



## روزي86 (6 مارس 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> اقوي 68 خضة بالعالم​


 

ميرسي ليك يا كوكو

نورت


----------



## روزي86 (6 مارس 2011)

bilseka قال:


> فكرة تحفة
> بجد انا عايز احييكي على افكارك المتجددة


 

ربنا يخليك

ميرسي ليك ربنا يعوضك


----------



## روزي86 (6 مارس 2011)

انريكي قال:


> انا ارشح
> 
> اسرع عملية سرقة
> 
> ...


 

ميرسي ليك يا انريكي

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## twety (6 مارس 2011)

*ارشح موضوع بسم الصليب ومارسلينو*


----------



## روزي86 (7 مارس 2011)

ميرسي ليكي يا حبي


----------



## روزي86 (23 مارس 2011)

ورجعنا تاني مع المواضيع الجديدة والمتميزة في القسم الترفيهي ​

وهما​ 

ارشح موضوع مارسلينو​

ازاي تقولها انها تخنت



و موضوع كوكو مان​ 
لمن تريد الحصول علي عريس​ 

و كوك​ 
صور مضحكة مش هتعرف تكمل​ 
و lo siento_mucho​ 
اندل 6رجال في العالم بالصور​ 

و HappyButterfly​ 
الولاد دول حاجة تجنن​ 
والملكة العراقية​ 
خبر عاجل مظاهرات تطالب برحيل الملك

​ 
عدد المواضيع 6 ​ 
سيتم اختيار 3 مواضيع للدخول في المنافسة ومعرفة الموضوع الفائز بأجمد تصميم ​ 
منتظرة ترشحاتكم​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (23 مارس 2011)

يااااااااااه انا دخلت التصويت هيييييييييييييييييييييه
هههههههههههه
انا ارشح موضوع 
مارسلينو
مرسي ليكي يا قمر​


----------



## روزي86 (23 مارس 2011)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> يااااااااااه انا دخلت التصويت هيييييييييييييييييييييه​
> هههههههههههه
> انا ارشح موضوع
> مارسلينو
> ...


 

ههههههههههه منورة يا حبي

وعايزه اشوف مواضيعك دايما معانا


----------



## انريكي (23 مارس 2011)

والملكة العراقية

خبر عاجل مظاهرات تطالب برحيل الملك




انا رشحت خلاص هههههههههههه

شكرا روزي 

الرب يباركك
​


----------



## روزي86 (23 مارس 2011)

انريكي قال:


> والملكة العراقية​
> 
> خبر عاجل مظاهرات تطالب برحيل الملك​
> 
> ...


 
ميرسي ليك يا انريكي

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## sparrow (23 مارس 2011)

لو ينفع ارشح موضوعين يبقي 
موضوع مارسيلينو جميل 
وموضوع الملكة العراقيه 
لو موضوع واحد يبقي مارسلينو


----------



## روزي86 (23 مارس 2011)

sparrow قال:


> لو ينفع ارشح موضوعين يبقي
> موضوع مارسيلينو جميل
> وموضوع الملكة العراقيه
> لو موضوع واحد يبقي مارسلينو


 

اوك يا حبي

كده تم اختيار

مارسلينو 

و

الملكة العراقية

باقي موضوع عشان نعمل بيه استطلاع ونعرف مين الفائز​


----------



## كوك (23 مارس 2011)

و HappyButterfly


الولاد دول حاجة تجنن​


_*ارشح الموضوع ده *_

_*جميل جداا  وده الى بيحصل *_

_*شكرا يا روزى *_​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (23 مارس 2011)

فكرة جميلة


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 مارس 2011)

_الصراحه كلهم جامدي__ن_
_ ماعدا موضوعى هههههههههه_
_محتار بين موضوع مارسلينو وديدى _
_هختار الاتنين _
ارشح موضوع مارسلينو



ازاي تقولها انها تخنت

​
_ــــــــ_
و HappyButterfly


الولاد دول حاجة تجنن​


----------



## روزي86 (23 مارس 2011)

كوك قال:


> و HappyButterfly​
> 
> 
> الولاد دول حاجة تجنن​
> ...


 

ميرسي ليك يا كوك

نورت


----------



## روزي86 (23 مارس 2011)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> فكرة جميلة


 

ميرسي لمرورك الجميل


----------



## روزي86 (23 مارس 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> _الصراحه كلهم جامدي__ن_
> 
> _ماعدا موضوعى هههههههههه_
> _محتار بين موضوع مارسلينو وديدى _
> ...


 

هههههههههه 

لالالالالالالا موضوعك جميل بردو يا كوكو

نورت


----------



## rana1981 (23 مارس 2011)

*الولاد دول حاجة تجنن​*


----------



## روزي86 (23 مارس 2011)

ميرسي ليكي يا قمر


----------



## +Sameh+ (23 مارس 2011)

*ارشح موضوع ديدى
الـــولاد دول حاجه تجنن
لان بصراحه هو الوحيد االلى قريته
اصلى مشكلى انى مش  بحب القرايه كتير
شكـــرا يا روزى لقبولك ترشيحى للمواضيع

*​


----------



## govany shenoda (24 مارس 2011)

ارشح موضوع مارسلينو


----------



## روزي86 (24 مارس 2011)

Hero_M.G قال:


> *ارشح موضوع ديدى
> الـــولاد دول حاجه تجنن
> لان بصراحه هو الوحيد االلى قريته
> اصلى مشكلى انى مش  بحب القرايه كتير
> ...




ميرسي ليك يا هيرو

نورت الموضوع


----------



## روزي86 (24 مارس 2011)

govany shenoda قال:


> ارشح موضوع مارسلينو




ميرسي ليكي يا قمر

نورتي


----------



## marcelino (24 مارس 2011)

*ارشح موضوع كوكووووو*​


----------



## روزي86 (27 مارس 2011)

نورت يا ميلووووووووو


----------



## أنجيلا (28 مارس 2011)

ديما بصل متاخرة بعد ما يخلص الكل ههههههههه

طيب انا بقا ارشح موضوع
الرجال زي وزي زي...​ل  lo siento_mucho ​ الموضوع بيصف الرجالة بدقة هههههههههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (28 مارس 2011)

هههههههههههه

اوك يا حبي هبقي احطه في الترشيحات الجاية

منورة دايما​


----------



## هالة الحب (14 مايو 2011)

دايما افكارك جميلة روزى


----------



## روزي86 (23 مايو 2011)

ميرسي يا هاله انتي الاجمل يا قمر


----------



## dodo jojo (28 مايو 2011)

انا برشح الموضوع ده
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=178875


----------



## روزي86 (28 مايو 2011)

اوووووووك يا دودو

ميرسي ليك يا باشا


----------



## سندريلا 2011 (19 سبتمبر 2011)

فكره حلوه اووووووووووووووووووووووووووى


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2012)

ميرسي يا سندريلا

نورتي


----------

